# Spraying MDF



## Frank88 (15 Mar 2020)

Hello,

I am in the process of building a custom wardrobe (18mm mdf) for my own bedroom and i would like to have a go at spraying it.
I am a painting decorator by trade but this will be the first time i will try spraying mdf.
If all goes well i'm thinking maybe to spray my kitchen doors as at the moment they look a bit rubbish.
After a tiny bit of research online i decided to buy a devilbiss slg 620 spray gun and im looking to buy a decent compressor that its not too expensive as these will be the only times i will use it.

Also i would need a bit of help deciding what paint i shall use? Bear in mind im intent-ind to spray the mdf in a spare room so maybe water based paint is better suited.


Thank you in advance for taking the time replying.
Have a great weekend! 
Frank


----------



## RAF (15 Mar 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gid+joiner

This man has many videos in this. Hope it helps you.


----------



## mikefab (15 Mar 2020)

We use Morrell's waterborne lacquer for spraying MR MDF. 

Hopefully you have used the moisture resistant boards as it makes quite a difference on the edges and a bit of difference on the faces. 

They do a white or grey primer and then tinted top coat to whatever colour your like. Sprays very nicely and gives a good finish.

Mike


----------



## AES (16 Mar 2020)

I would very much recommend "5 Minute Workshop", a weekly series of videos on Youtube (amongst others) by Peter Millard. He's a member of this Forum and his profession is making wardrobes and other fitted furniture out of MDF which he often sprays. Have a Google to find him (title above) and you'll find a wealth of info there, unbiased as far as I can see, and covering both various tool reviews AND his techniques.

HTH


----------



## Frank88 (16 Mar 2020)

Thank you guys!!

Any advice on a decent compressor that is not very expensive ?


----------



## craigs (10 Apr 2020)

RAF":2vyyw0jt said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gid+joiner
> 
> This man has many videos in this. Hope it helps you.



+1 for Gid Joiner, the guys a frickin legend....and uses a devibliss


----------



## Jake (10 Apr 2020)

I quite like spraying but wouldn't bother, instead would go (have gone, went) for Tikkurila Helmi with a microfibre roller and a tipping-off brush. It'll give you 90% of the flatness and a whole lot less (i) masking hassle and (ii) stress doing the underside surfaces, deep corners etc. It's super tough and durable as well.


----------

